

At Digg, There Is A Glimmer Of Hope - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-digg-back-the-trends-say-yes-2011-8

======
bane
_Then, something strange happened. After months of attacks, they simply
ceased. It wasn't because of great news coming out of the Digg camp. Most had
completely written the site off as yesterday's news. The silence, while
normally not a good thing in the social media world that depends on constant
buzz, was welcome._

I know its helpful to get some breathing room, but in my opinion, this is a
terrible thing to happen to Digg. Users complain because they care, they have
something invested. When they stop complaining, it's likely because all of the
really passionate users, the ones that talk about a site, that build buzz and
excitement, have all left.

